# Augusta GA. neutered male, brown and black GSD



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

I am a neutered male, brown and black German Shepherd Dog.
My age is unknown.
I have been at the shelter since Jan 17, 2009.
For more information about this animal, call:
Augusta Animal Services at (706) 790-6836
Ask for information about animal ID number A090974 









He looks so sad and afraid!!!!!!


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Poor boy.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

He needs help! Is there anyone that will help this boy? Just so many!!


----------



## ShannonT (May 28, 2007)

Anyone? Please? He looks so sad!!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

He needs some love for sure. Please help this boy!!!!!!!! Please!


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

I will call about this boy tomorrow-I just tried to call and of course they are closed.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

Do we know if he gets along with other dogs etc?
Tess in Phildelphia


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

When you find out his status let me know - I have a foster.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Will post when I know more-I also emailed.


----------



## ShannonT (May 28, 2007)

Tess, I'm willing to pull this boy for you on Tuesday, 17th and get him wherever you might have a transport person who could meet me. I will be driving from Jacksonville to Knoxville but can stop in Augusta to get him. I am not sure yet if I will be driving back to Knoxville on I-75 though GA or if I'll be taking the SC/NC route but I can let you know that asap. 
Also, I have a friend in Knoxville who is willing to foster him for a few days if that would give you more time to make arrangements. She has a 9 y/o GSD male who is very good with other dogs and she has a fenced yard.
Where is your foster? I can get him to Cincinnati toward the end of next week if that would be helpful.
So just let me know if I can help you with this boy!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

I am hoping this works out for this sad man!!


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

My transport is later in the week next week - I am in court today (unreachable by phone or computer) but will check pms and emails when I get out LATE today. He will be coming to PA so long as he gets laong with other dogs - she has one and a couple kids.
Tess in PHiladelphia


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Any word on this sad face?


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

I am bumping you back up until you can get a for sure out of there.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## ShannonT (May 28, 2007)

It seems that all calls to this shelter go straight to voicemail. I've left a message to get more info on him. If anyone else can help me by calling the shelter too that would be great. 
Tess, if you want to contact me directly use my email... It goes straight to my phone: [email protected]

My friend in Knoxville has said she can help foster him for a week or two if needed.


----------



## ShannonT (May 28, 2007)

I've spoken with the shelter director and she said this boy does show some dog aggression. They do not feel he is a "lost cause" but some precautions will need to be considered in his placement. While he's not outwardly aggressive in an open space, he won't let another dog in his confined space. The shelter has been working on socializing him.

I have offered to help transport another dog in Jacksonville. If that happens, I won't be able to pull this boy since I do not have any crates with me. If something happens with the Jax girl, I don't mind picking him up and transporting but wouldn't be able to keep him housed in Knoxville unless it was through a boarding facility.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ShannonT It seems that all calls to this shelter go straight to voicemail. I've left a message to get more info on him. If anyone else can help me by calling the shelter too that would be great.
> Tess, if you want to contact me directly use my email... It goes straight to my phone: [email protected]
> 
> My friend in Knoxville has said she can help foster him for a week or two if needed.


I got through to the shelter and spoke with the kennel manager who is a GSD owner. She says this boy is not good with other dogs. She recommends a home with no other dogs or children. She says he's a large boy and lacks socialization.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

I so hope he can find help. It is a shame. He may pay for his lack of skills . It just is not his fault.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Bump!!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Has there been any help for the poor sad face guy?


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

I am calling tomorrow as I do not always trust the feedback the AS gives only because in fairness to him he has been there a month which cannot be pleasant and frankly that kind of noise etc and I would not want my space invaded either.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thank you Tess!


----------



## Hilary (Apr 12, 2005)

BUMP!


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

They are willing to hold him for a few days for me and a foster would help. I have emailed and pmd you Shannon T also with my phone number. I am sorry I was not around yesterday much at all.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

I hope someone can help this boy.


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

trying to help still working on it.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

ok - I am needing help here. Anyone live near Augusta? They told me they are holding him for my eval until Friday and I need someone to meet him and assess this personality issue of "aggression" with dogs. Or is it being there since mid January? Can anyone help me?
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

GREAT NEWS!!!! (I hope.) He is being adopted in GA as I type this. So their keeping him these extra few days for me let him live a good life and hopefully that will be a good new home. He had been first on the list for yesterday euth. until working on it.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

This is wonderful news Tess!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

Please post update when you can. Thank you!!!


----------

